# My Connemara & Friesian



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

This is Charlie my 14.2 connemara. He is 15 years old and i've had him for 12 years  Brilliant little pony, i used to do a lot of jumping with him but we have both been in semi-retirement since i had a nasty car crash a few years ago. He has done a few jumping competitions the last couple of years - won every time out :thumbsup:




























Jumping Photos:





































And here's Una. She is a 3year old Friesian. I've had her 2 years and she's standing about 16 hands now. She was premium graded at last years Keuring.

As a yearling:



















2 yr old attending her first show (just for a look!)










2 again:










Tacked up at 2.. She's not been broken, not for another couple of years! But she loves having the saddle on 










Pro pics from the Keuring:



















And these were taken this weekend:


----------



## welshie (Apr 28, 2009)

What lovely photos. A good jumper too


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

una from newrider....yay lol, loooooove her.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

oh my days i am so jealous!

you have 2 very gorge horses there!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Vixxen said:


> una from newrider....yay lol, loooooove her.


It is indeed 

Thanks for the nice comments all!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Fantastic pictures and stunning horses.*


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

They are both gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous horses you have there, i am sooo jealous hun. xxxx 

Keep up with the pics xxxx


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

you friesian is beautfull


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

What lovely photos, and Una is beautiful!


----------



## Kooshak (Sep 8, 2009)

they are fabulous horses you must be so proud


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Gorgeous horses!  x


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

WOW WOW AND WOW! Stunning horses. The mare is especially gorgeous! 16h at 3 years old! what are you feeing her lol


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Loved them both - Una certainly looked the biz at Keuring!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

they are gourgeous pics of your horses:thumbup:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

This is an old thread, but what lovely horse's they both are


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

mollymo said:


> This is an old thread, but what lovely horse's they both are


sorry thats my fault cause i was looking through old threads


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Aww, wow this thread is ancient!! Lovely to look back at my babies when they were younger 

Una is now broken in and looks SO different


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Check out the difference


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

that is a lush horse


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Check out the difference


Beautiful better than ever:thumbup:


----------



## scorpio39 (Feb 7, 2011)

Una yayyyyyyy from TO, lovely pics the both of them are lovely xxx


----------



## homerdogy (Feb 19, 2011)

They are gorgerious!


----------

